# Bussit > Turun paikallisliikenne >  Havainnot paikallis- ja lähiliikenteestä - talvi 2010

## Waltsu

TuKL 4 mainostaa nykyään silmäinhoitopalveluja.

Linjalla 320 olleen Jalo 47:n (Aabenraa) keskioven etummainen lehti ei olisi tänään 18.1.2010 halunnut ollenkaan sulkeutua. Runosmäkeen saavuttiinkin puolisen tuntia aikataulusta jäljessä! Sitkeästi kuljettaja yritti saada ovia toimimaan, kunnes Impivaarassa luovutti ja autossa siirryttiin Endast framvägen ut -moodiin.

----------


## Waltsu

Havainnot 21.1.10: 

Tilaajaväritteinen Jalo 93, Carrus City L, YVP-414. Sama takaa.

Entinen TuKL 106 on Turun ammatti-instituutin koulutusautona.

----------


## KjaO-K

Muistaakseni niitä entisiä keltsuja hankittiin kaksi...
Ja kyllä vain, pieni selailu pöytäkirjoihin vahvistaa mielikuvani.

http://www05.turku.fi/ah/aol/2009/0819010x/2143960.htm

Katkelma edellisestä linkistä: _Ammattiopetuslautakunta antaa Turun ammatti-instituutin aikuiskoulutuksen tulosalueelle luvan käynnistää valmistelutyöt linja-autojen (rek.nro TGM-428 ja TGM-429) siirtämiseksi leasing-vuosikustannuksilla 10 700  Turun ammatti-instituutin käyttöön 1.1.2010 alkaen._

----------


## 034

21.1
Linjalla 30 ajeli Turun liikennelaitoksen 98 palvelulinjabussi.
21.1
Menin palvelulinjalla (P3). Linjalla sattuikin olemaan MB Citaro. 
_Loppu onkin offtopic:_
Auton numeroa en sattunut katsomaan. Kävi kuitenkin niin että kun tuo Vähäheikkiläntie on P3 pysäkkialuetta Uittamontieltä Perämiehenkadulle ja katsoin ikkunasta että ei se kyllä tuohon pysähdy kun noin kauheat lumikinokset kadun ja kävelytien välissä. Ihmettelen nyt sitä että miksi kaupunki ei ota lumia pois kadulta koska kuitenkin kyseessähän on pysäkkialuetta. Tämän takia (joudun) menemään Perämiehenkadulta kyytiin.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Eiköhän niitä kinoksia ole vähän siellä täällä. Kaikki aikanaan.

----------


## Waltsu

30.1.2010 Aurakadun ja Linnankadun risteyksessä poksahti kaukolämpöjohto katkaisten liikenteen po. risteyksessä. Höyryä ja poikkeusreittejä täällä.

Ja normaalimmasta liikenteestä havainto männäviikolta: Valtasen Liikenteen linjakilpiin on ilmestynyt kaksi pientä, mutta hyvinkin informoivaa kirjainta, esim. "Turku - Lieto - Aura" on muuttunut muotoon "Turku - Lieto as. - Aura".

----------


## Waltsu

Täältä löytyy poksahduksen jälkitunnelmia sekä mm. Ikean värinen Andersson 3.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

SL 581 on palannut Turkuun, 193 tainnut hävitä lopultakin lopullisesti.  :Very Happy:

----------


## JSL

Jaa se Ruissalon kylpylä, jolla ainaskin 2007 näin Uittamolla ajettavan uimakoululaisia?

----------


## 034

Missä: Länsinummi / Lähtö: 18.20 / Auto: "Martela bussi" (auton numr. 66)
Huomioitavaa: Vaihteistoissa selvästikin jotain hämminkiä. Ykkösestä/kolmoseen välillä kuului kummallista niinkuin hihnan ääntä.

off topic:
Miksi esim. tämä "Martela bussi" ajaa linjaa 28 ja sitä liikennöi Sopimus Seitsikko mutta kuitenkin se voi toisena päivänä olla linjalla 32 ja sitä liikennöi taas joku muu. Eli miten tämä homma toimii Turussa? Ei Pk-seudulla ole samanlaista käytöntöä..että erin firman autot ajavat toistensa vuoroja. Vai onko kyse kilpailutuksesta?
- Opiskelen turussa joten vaatii totuttelua-  :Cool:

----------


## Rokko

Katsos, LS-liikennelinjat = sopimusseitsikko. Molemmissa on samat liikennöitsijät eli Jalobus, Turun citybus, Linjaliikenne Muurinen ja linjaliikenne V Nyholm. Sopimusseitsikko oli ensimmäisissä kilpailutuksissa kyseisen yhteenliittymän nimenä. Silloin siihen kuului vielä 3 muuta jo lopettanutta liikennöitsijää.

Martela-bussi on Turun citybus #3 MYB-633.

----------


## 034

Linjaliikenne Nyholmin 72 on poistettu Skanssin mainokset. Ihmettelen kyllä kun eikös sillä pitänyt ajaa Skanssin ilmaista vuoroa Skanssi/Kauppatori? Mitä itse olen katsellut Skanssissa niin kyllä siellä mainittiin että tämän näköisellä autolla pääset kauppatorille ilmaiseksi mutta nyt sitä ei tosin enään ole. Minun mielipiteeni on se että tämä ilmaiskuljetus ei ole koskaan toiminutkaan kunnolla.

----------


## Waltsu

Linjan 13 U-vuorojen kilvitys on vaihtunut Uimahallista Impivaaraksi. Uimahallejahan on Turussa useampiakin, yksi niitä jopa 13:n toisessa päässä Uittamolla. Eikä Impivaaraan pääse nykyään uimaan, "Imppari" nimittäin on remontin takia kiinni - onko peräti ensi vuoden puolelle asti? Ja Impivaarassahan on myös tennishalli ja toki asutustakin.

(Joskus 1990-luvun alkupuolella Imppari oli kesän suljettuna ja säästösyistä myös sinne silloin kulkenut ykköslinja oli typistetty sataman ja torin välille. Ranskan avoimia tenniskisoja selostaessaan Voitto Liukkonen hoki, että "ykkönen ei kulje". Liekö tarkoittanut Impivaaran tennishallille kulkevaa keltsua vaiko kenties Roland Garros'n kentällä palloa lyövän pelaajan ykkössyötön jatkuvaa takeltelua...)

----------


## Waltsu

15.2.2010: TuKL 11 (Ikarus) linjalla P3.

----------


## JuTa

Andersson ajatti ilmeisesti uutta kiinalaistaan tänään linjatunnuksella 999. Kromikapselit häikäisivät silmää.  :Cool:

----------


## 034

> Andersson ajatti ilmeisesti uutta kiinalaistaan tänään linjatunnuksella 999. Kromikapselit häikäisivät silmää.


Ois kiva saada kuvia tästä uudesta kiinalaisesta  :Biggrin:

----------


## Niko

Tässä nyt yksi kuva Rengas Elon pihalla:




Ja Anderssonin pihalla:

----------


## JuTa

Taisi tulla pimeässä joku illuusio kiiltävistä kapseleista. Joka tapauksessa auto sopii hyvin katukuvaan.  :Smile:  Nähtäväksi jää miten hyvä ostos oli.

----------


## 034

Tämä on hieno sinänsä että se "voi erottua" joukosta. Hienoja kuvia että täytyy kyllä myöntää. Samaa mieltä JuTan kanssa että onko hyvä ostos. Luulin ensin että kyseessä on MAN sisar tyyppinen LeonCity mutta ei se edes muistutakkaan ko. autoja. Siis ulkonäöllisesti.

----------


## Niko

Kyllä ne kapselit sen verran kiiltävät on, että oman peilikuvan näkee  :Smile:

----------


## JSL

Koskas meinaat Niko mennä linjalle lohikäärmeellä?

----------


## Niko

Autolla ajellaan testi- ja esittelyajoa ainakin maaliskuun loppuun asti. Varmaan joku päivä linjallakin.

----------


## helleh

GD oli näköjään saanut järjestysnummeronkin 88. Mut miks sellanen? Eihän se ole linjassa Muiden Anderssonin autojen kanssa ollenkaan.

----------


## JSL

No täytyy kattoo jos toi kasipari tulee jokou päivä vastaan. 
Eilen oli muuten Ihalan linjalla (420) tilaajavärinen seinähullujen #93, Torille päin menossa, kun sen näin kauppareissulla kello 1655. En nyt jaksa muistaa miten eri isäntien numerot meni, alunperinhän tossa kohtaa numerot oli Salosen Riston ja Heikin.

----------


## Waltsu

Myllysilta notkahti lauantaina 6.3. ja suljettiin liikenteeltä, mikä aiheutti poikkeusreittejä busseille. Viiskymppiset tulivat Hirvensalosta Itäistä Pitkääkatua Kaskenkadulle ja kiersivät Linnankadun ja Eskelinkadun kautta Eerikinkadulle toripysäkilleen. Linja 9 ajoi Martinkadulta Itäisen Rantakadun ja Auransillan kautta torille. Kolmosia en kerennyt näkemään, mutta Auransiltaahan nekin varmaan ajoivat.

Linjat 14 ja 15 ajoivat normaalireittiään, mutta juuttuivat Itäisen Rantakadun ruuhkaan, jossa ysikin jäi melkoisesti aikataulustaan jälkeen. Aikataulut kärsivät myös Kaskenkadun linjoilla 12 ja 18.

Silta on suljettuna pitkään, joten luvassa on pysyvämpiä reittimuutoksia. Seuraamme tilannetta.

Kuvia notkahduspäivän tunnelmista täällä.

----------


## Waltsu

Sunnuntaiksi oli luvattu poikkeusreitit Itäisen Rantakadun kautta, mutta "oikeinkin" ajavia kuljettajia oli liikkeellä. Päivän kuvakavalkadi täällä.

Maanantaina sitten astuvat viralliset poikkeusreitit voimaan. Martinmäestä tullaan Sotalaisenkatua alas ja ajetaan teatterin kautta torille. Viiskymppisten lähtö Ylioppilaskylään siirtyy T1:een ja 55/56 Orikedolle ajaa T1:stä Kirkkosillan kautta Hämeenkadulle. P1:llä ja P3:lla on myös muutoksia. Martinmäkeen päin mentäessä ajetaan kuin mitään ei olisi tapahtunut. Turun kaupungin tiedote täällä.

----------


## Waltsu

Tiistaina liikennejärjestelyjä muokattiin lisää: 

 Ykkönen nousee Linnankadulta Eerikinkadulle Sairashuoneenkatua pitkin Martinkadulta torille ajetaan Myllytunnelin läpi Itäiselle Rantakadulle
Kuvat kertovat oman osansa.

----------


## Waltsu

10.3.: Myllysillan liikennejärjestelyt ovat asettuneet aloilleen. Eeva (TuKL 16) oli linjalla 55.

Männäviikon havaintoja: Tilaajaväreissä havaittu Jalo 24 ja Muurinen 134. Lehtisellä uitettu Scania Fifty YVP-440.

----------


## Niko

> GD oli näköjään saanut järjestysnummeronkin 88. Mut miks sellanen? Eihän se ole linjassa Muiden Anderssonin autojen kanssa ollenkaan.


8 on Kiinalainen onnennumero. Mitä enemmän kaseja, niin sitä parempi.

----------


## Waltsu

Citybus 7 on tilaajaväritteinen.

----------


## helleh

> 8 on Kiinalainen onnennumero. Mitä enemmän kaseja, niin sitä parempi.


Okei =o). Kekseliäs veto

----------


## Scania-111

Muutamia huomioita ja kysymyksiä:

- Uusista tilaajaväritys busseista 1-linjalla näyttää puuttuva JLT "ukkeli" tarrat keulasta, kuin myös muista vastaavista. Milloinhan tälläinen lupa on tullut jättää pois tuo merkki? Kaupunki taas uskollisesti laittanut tarrat uusiin Scaloihinsa. 

- Kulttuurilinja autot osittain teipattu niin umpeen ettei paljon tilaajaväristä tietoa, esim. Svenska Teatern mainos auto on lähes musta-punainen, joten se siitä värityksestä ja mainoksettomuudesta (ei sinänsä yllätys Turussa).

- Onko Tarjous-7/LS-linjan, Volvo-Säffle (ex. SL-autolinjat  nro.XXX) Muurisen nykyään ? Hauska sinänsä auto tehnyt paluun entiselle SL:n 13 linjalle tässä muodossa.

- TuKL 106/107 siispä mennyt kouluautoiksi, ilmankos näin toisen kyseisistä autoista oliko loppuvuodesta 2009/alkuvuodesta 2010 valkoisena TuKL pihalla ilman järjestynumeroa. Ovat muuten molemmat melko surkeassa kunnossa, satuin viime kesänä kyytiin. Sisusta oli esimerkiksi revitty ihan palasiksi, oven lasit puolillaan vettä ja ties mitä hätäkorjauksia tehty sinne tänne.

- Anderssonin auto:1 tilaajaväritys, keula maalattu keltaiseksi kun autoa oli kolhittu keulaan ja perään viime syksynä. Liekö ollut joutilasta keltaista maalia  :Laughing:

----------


## helleh

> - Uusista tilaajaväritys busseista 1-linjalla näyttää puuttuva JLT "ukkeli" tarrat keulasta, kuin myös muista vastaavista. Milloinhan tälläinen lupa on tullut jättää pois tuo merkki? Kaupunki taas uskollisesti laittanut tarrat uusiin Scaloihinsa.


Tilaajaväritteisisissä autoissa ei Joukkoliikennetoimiston mielestä ole enää tarvetta käyttää JLT Yhteistariffi"ukkeli"tarraa. Eipähän tuolla merkillä tosin muutenkaan ole mitään merkitystä enää ollut moneen vuoteen, kun 99,9 prosenttia linjoista ajelee yhteistariffialueella.

----------


## NK

> - Kulttuurilinja autot osittain teipattu niin umpeen ettei paljon tilaajaväristä tietoa, esim. Svenska Teatern mainos auto on lähes musta-punainen, joten se siitä värityksestä ja mainoksettomuudesta (ei sinänsä yllätys Turussa).



http://www05.turku.fi/ah/jlk/2009/0604008x/2110522.htm

----------


## Eira

> Tiistaina liikennejärjestelyjä muokattiin lisää: 
> 
>  Ykkönen nousee Linnankadulta Eerikinkadulle Sairashuoneenkatua pitkin.


Kummastuttaa tuo ykkösen siirtäminen kulkemaan Sairashuoneen- ja Eerikinkatua, kun mitään järkevää liikenteellistä syytä ei tuohon siirtoon todellakaan löydy. Päinvastoin helpompikin olisi kulkea Linnankatua, kun Koulukadun risteyksessä ei tarvitse nyt väistää Myllysillan suunnasta tulevaa liikennettä.

Ainoa syy siirtoon kuulemma olikin, etteivät laivoilta saapuvat turistit pääse näkemään notkahtanutta Myllysiltaa!

----------


## Waltsu

> Kummastuttaa tuo ykkösen siirtäminen kulkemaan Sairashuoneen- ja Eerikinkatua, kun mitään järkevää liikenteellistä syytä ei tuohon siirtoon todellakaan löydy.


Syy siirtoon on juurikin liikenteellinen. Jotta Martinsillan keskustaan päin tuova kaista vetäisi, sallitaan sillalta vain kääntyminen oikealle Linnankadulle. Risteyksestä poistettiin myös suojatie, jotta sillalta tulijoille olisi ikivihreän turvaama vapaa oikea. Ikivihreä edellyttää sitä, ettei satamasta päästetä ketään Linnankatua Puistokadun yli. Puistokadulta sentään pääsee Linnankadulle kohti keskustaa, mutta vastaantulevana liikenteenä se ei katkaise ikivihreää. 

Sairashuoneenkadun kautta koukkaa siis kaikki keskustaan tuleva liikenne, ei vain ykkösen bussit. Voisihan ykkönen ajaa normaalireittiäkin - Sairashuoneenpuiston ja Borenpuiston pysäkkien väli pitäisi silti kiertää poliisitalon ympäri, mutta siinä taas kuluu turhan päiten aikaa.

Satamaan päin ykkönen ajaa Linnankatua, joten kyllä laivamatkustajat voivat ihailla maailman sirointa, upeinta ja ohuinta siltaa!

Sillan toisessakin päässä on liikenteen sujumiseksi kääntymisrajoituksia: sillalta vasemmalle kohti teatteria kääntyminen on kokonaan kielletty, ja oikealle saa ruuhka-aikana kääntyä vain busseilla.

----------


## Eira

Homman olisi voinut ratkaista vielä sujuvammin seuraavasti:

Linnankatua sataman suunnasta kaksi oikeanpuoleista kaistaa Martinsillalle kääntyville, keskiviivan puoleinen suoraan ajaville, joka siis jatkuu risteyksen jälkeenkin keskiviivan puoleisena.

Martinsillalta oikealle Linnankadulle kääntyville olisi silti ikivihreä. Heidänhän kuuluu jatkaa oikeanpuoleisella kaistalla, nyt valitettavan moni ottaa liikennesääntöjen vastaisesti heti keskiviivan puoleisen kaistan. Tämän välttämiseksi jonkin matkaa (esim. 1/3 korttelinväliä) tilapäinen aita kaistojen väliin, samanlainen kuin Martinsillalla. Vasta sen jälkeeen mahdolliset kaistojen vaihdot. Vaikka vihreä palaa yhtaikaa sataman ja Martinsillan suunnasta tulijoille, liikenne ohjautuu eri kaistoille.

Ainoastaan Borenpuiston pysäkki olisi siirretty Borentalon kohdalle poistamalla siksi aikaa kadunreunan parkkipaikat.

Näin eivät ruuhkautuisi lisää jo ennnestään raskaasti kuormitetut Eerikin-Puistokadun ja Eerikin-Koulukadun risteykset.

----------


## Waltsu

TuKL 5 mainostaa rahalaitoksia.

----------


## Waltsu

29.3. Someron linjalla taas "uusi" Turkubussi.

----------


## Eira

> TuKL 5 mainostaa rahalaitoksia.


Hienoa, että ikkunaverhot tulevat uudelleen käyttöön Turun paikallisliikenteessä! Niitä ei ole ollutkaan sitten pikkuruotsalaisten raitsikoiden alkuaikojen.

----------


## vk

> Martinsillalta oikealle Linnankadulle kääntyville olisi silti ikivihreä. Heidänhän kuuluu jatkaa oikeanpuoleisella kaistalla, nyt valitettavan moni ottaa liikennesääntöjen vastaisesti heti keskiviivan puoleisen kaistan. Tämän välttämiseksi jonkin matkaa (esim. 1/3 korttelinväliä) tilapäinen aita kaistojen väliin, samanlainen kuin Martinsillalla. Vasta sen jälkeeen mahdolliset kaistojen vaihdot. Vaikka vihreä palaa yhtaikaa sataman ja Martinsillan suunnasta tulijoille, liikenne ohjautuu eri kaistoille.


Isolla autolla ei vaan mahdu kääntymään siihen oikeanpuoleiselle kaistalle ilman koukkausta vasemman kautta (tai mahtuu, mut takapyörät menee väkisin kanttikiven yli). Tokihan sen ison auton kuljettaja voisi odottaa että liikennevirta sataman suunnasta loppuu, mutta se sit taas ruuhkauttais martinsiltaa ylittävää kaistaa turhaan.

----------


## Waltsu

1.4.2010: Citybus 227 on luonut kuplivan nahkansa ja palannut Veolian väreihin.

----------


## 034

> 1.4.2010: Citybus 227 on luonut kuplivan nahkansa ja palannut Veolian väreihin.


Nyt en ole itse kovin ajantasalla turun liikenteestä mutta miksikäs ko. auto on veolian väreissä? Voisiko olla että mainosten alta paljastui veolin väritys?

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Olet asian ytimessä. Tämä on yksi niistä Euro 4 Scanioista, jotka Veolialta vaihtui lähes uusina Euro 5 malleihin.

----------


## Waltsu

12.4. Andersson 1 linjalla 12 ja SL 190 linjalla 421.

----------


## killerpop

Nyt kun Nyholmille näyttää tulleen autot #76, #77 ja #78, niin mikäs on näiden Aabenraiden tilanne? 

YFR-708 < NY 91197 Volvo B10B LE / Aabenraa  : V. Nyholm #76 < Connex DK #6214 < Linjebuss FI #238
YFR-707 < OD 97255 Volvo B10B LE / Aabenraa  : V. Nyholm #77 < Connex DK #5264 < Combus #5264
YFR-879 < NZ 93384  Volvo B10B LE / Aabenraa  : V. Nyholm #78 < Lasse Julin #514 < Connex DK #6219 < Linjebus FI #239

----------


## Waltsu

Nuo 25.4.2010 alkavan Varissuon sopimuksen liikenteeseen hankitut 76...78 ottivat varaslähdön jo lauantaina 24.4. - päivänä, jolloin Sopimus Seitsikon nimissä ajettava liikenne päättyi. Sunnuntaina onkin sitten linjalla 28 uudet värit, nimet ja autot.

Männäviikolta värityshavainto: Citybus 3 ei ole enää Martela, vaan Joukkoliikenne.

----------


## Waltsu

25.4.2010 alkoi liikenne kiinalaisilla Kultaisilla Lohikäärmeillä linjalla 28. Anderssonin GD:t on numeroitu 8-loppuiksi, siis 8, 18, 28... Suurin näkemäni numero on 88. 

Samana päivänä Varissuon ja Pernon väliä sahaavien 32:n ja 42:n kalusto kellertyi ja uusia Volvoja ilmestyi.

Kuvia täällä.

----------


## Eira

> 25.4.2010 alkoi liikenne kiinalaisilla Kultaisilla Lohikäärmeillä linjalla 28. Anderssonin GD:t on numeroitu 8-loppuiksi, siis 8, 18, 28... Suurin näkemäni numero on 88.


Busseissa on kyllä eteenpäin selkeät numero- ja määränpäänäytöt. Myös etuoven vieressä olisi saanut olla myös määränpäänäyttö, joka on jo pitkään ollut käytäntö kaikkialla muualla. Tosin sellainen on helppo jälkeenpäinkin asentaa. Takanumero on turhan pieni.

Seuraavan pysäkin näyttö on selkeä, ja mukautuu tekstin pituuteen, ei ole Helsingin tyylisiä Pikku Huopalaan meneviä tai Kallion virastoilla pysähtyviä. Pysäkkinäyttö näkyy turhaan pysäkin jälkeenkin, tarvinnee hienosäätöä. Esmes Niitunniskantie tulee liika myöhään Varkkavuorentien jälkeen näkyviin, bussi joutuu äkkijarruttamaan tai ajamaan pysäkin ohi, kun ei kerran saa etukäteenkään piipata ennenkuin pysäkki on näytöllä.

Pysäkkikuittausnäyttö on vähän turhan pieni. Vaeltava Bus Stopping -teksti pienellä taululla, jonka usein peittää oikealla puolella istuvilta toinen tyhjä näyttötaulu.

Diskovalot takaoven rappusilla ovat ihan hyvät.

----------


## helleh

> Busseissa on kyllä eteenpäin selkeät numero- ja määränpäänäytöt. Myös etuoven vieressä olisi saanut olla myös määränpäänäyttö, joka on jo pitkään ollut käytäntö kaikkialla muualla. Tosin sellainen on helppo jälkeenpäinkin asentaa. Takanumero on turhan pieni.


Tosin edestäpäin katsoessa etulinjakilpeä ei tahdo saada varsinkaan aurinkoisella säällä mitään selvää mitä linjakilvessä lukee. Ei numeroa. Ei määränpäätä.

----------


## Eira

> Tosin edestäpäin katsoessa etulinjakilpeä ei tahdo saada varsinkaan aurinkoisella säällä mitään selvää mitä linjakilvessä lukee. Ei numeroa. Ei määränpäätä.


Yleensä etunäytössä on säädettävä yö- ja päivävalaistus. Ilmeisesti yövalaistus oli jäänyt päiväksi päälle. Jollei säätömahdollisuutta ole, täytyy vaihtaa kirkkaampi ledimatto tilalle. 

Kauppatorin suunnasta tultaessa Puutori paistoi näytössä vielä melkein Linja-autoaseman pysäkille. Jollei bussiin olisi samalla noussut matkustajia, olisi se joutunut tekemään äkkijarrutuksen tai ajamaan seuraavalle pysäkille. Sama koskee Niitunniskantien pysäkkiä. Keskiviikkona kuski pysähtyi vasta seuraavalla pysäkillä, vaikka edellisessä olisi jäänyt matkustajia. Kuski vielä väitti että piippasivat liika myöhään!

----------


## Antero Alku

> 25.4.2010 alkoi liikenne kiinalaisilla Kultaisilla Lohikäärmeillä linjalla 28. Anderssonin GD:t on numeroitu 8-loppuiksi, siis 8, 18, 28... Suurin näkemäni numero on 88.


Taisimme saada kiinalaiset uskomuksetkin Turkuun. Eikös 8 ole kiinassa onnennumero?

Antero

----------


## JSL

> Taisimme saada kiinalaiset uskomuksetkin Turkuun. Eikös 8 ole kiinassa onnennumero?


Antero: http://jlf.fi/f14/4148-havainnot-pai...html#post83984  :Smile:  Parempi nää kiinalaiset uskomukset, kuin ameriikkalaiset, joissa 13 tuo epäonnea ja suositaan 2 samaa peräkkäistä merkkiä, kuten 11, 22, 33 etc.

----------

